# [solved] Dropboxd cannot startup

## JROCK2004

Trying to install dropboxd and getting an error about startup. It talks about it possibly being a permission issue. Here is the log file

```

pid:    5366

ppid:   3964

uid:    1000

user_info:  ('jcostanzo', 'x', 1000, 1000, '', '/home/jcostanzo', '/bin/bash')

effective_user_info:    ('jcostanzo', 'x', 1000, 1000, '', '/home/jcostanzo', '/bin/bash')

euid:   1000

gid:    1000

egid:   1000

group_info: ('jcostanzo', 'x', 1000, [])

effective_group_info:   ('jcostanzo', 'x', 1000, [])

appdata:    u'/home/jcostanzo/.dropbox'

    mode=040700 uid=1000    gid=1000

parent  mode=040755 uid=1000    gid=1000

dropbox_path:   u'/home/jcostanzo/Dropbox'

    not found

parent  mode=040755 uid=1000    gid=1000

HOME:   /home/jcostanzo

tempdir:    '/tmp'

    mode=041777 uid=0   gid=0

parent  mode=040755 uid=0   gid=0

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "__main__dropbox__.py", line 843, in main_startup

  File "__main__dropbox__.py", line 499, in run

  File "__main__dropbox__.py", line 336, in activate_translation

  File "common_util/i18n.py", line 131, in activate_translation

  File "common_util/i18n.py", line 172, in system_lang_code

AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'split'

```

Any thoughts?Last edited by JROCK2004 on Sun May 15, 2011 3:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## andrewthomas

I was having this problem and what I did was to get the latest version 

http://dl-web.dropbox.com/u/17/dropbox-lnx.x86_64-1.2.0.tar.gz

http://dl-web.dropbox.com/u/17/dropbox-lnx.x86-1.2.0.tar.gz

then extract the file, delete ~/.dropbox and ~/.dropbox-dist then move the extracted .dropbox-dist directory to ~/.dropbox-dist and 

```
start dropbox -i
```

 in the terminal and it started right up.

----------

## JROCK2004

That worked. The link was not correct but the command worked perfectly. Thanks

----------

